# Smoked Salmon



## smoker den (Sep 24, 2014)

Had a great Sockeye run in BC this year.  Here is a Qview of my first batch.  One dozen 7-8 pounders.

In a dry brine overnight of pickling salt, brown sugar and garlic powder.  (very simple)













2014-08-20 19.53.29.jpg



__ smoker den
__ Sep 24, 2014






Drying the next day...













2014-08-21 08.47.41.jpg



__ smoker den
__ Sep 24, 2014






In the smoke...140 degrees - 5 hours (I like a hard smoke)...













2014-08-21 12.29.34.jpg



__ smoker den
__ Sep 24, 2014






Ready for packaging...













2014-08-21 17.51.30.jpg



__ smoker den
__ Sep 24, 2014






Now that's some smoked salmon!  Turned out delish...

Den


----------



## tropics (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks Great Smoker Den What IT did you cook them up to? If you don't mind me asking? I am Jealous no Salmon around here. Thanks for sharing

Richie


----------



## chef willie (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks real good.....salmon prices outta sight....Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2014)

Great looking smoke! 

We had a record breaking year for Coho off the Oregon Coast. Unfortunately I was only able to make it out trip! I've gotta get my 2 into the smoker soon!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 24, 2014)

eh........not bad if you like fish  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Seriously, very nice looking batch of Salmon you did there.    For Salmon that size, you should consider doing some smoked Lox. Makes a wonderful winter treat for guests.  All my Salmon filet's are way too thick for my likings for Lox so I gotta smoke em.


----------



## smoker den (Sep 26, 2014)

Not sure what the IT ended up being.  I just smoke the crap out of them until they are nice and firm.

Not a big fan of the lox.  Now smoked salmon on a cracker accompanied by a nice cold one, doesn't get any better...

Den


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 26, 2014)

Beautiful. Can't say enough how blessed you are in the West with such "bounty".

How long does the season run? I bought 10lbs of fillet (sockeye) to cold smoke. The temps here won't be low enough for cold smoking until nov-dec so I froze it. In water.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 26, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Looks real good.....salmon prices outta sight....Willie


Out of sight? On the west coast?


----------



## chef willie (Sep 26, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Out of sight? On the west coast?


Wild salmon 10 bucks a pound here in Oregon....


----------



## smoker den (Sep 26, 2014)

Not sure if there will be another commercial opening this year, it's getting late in the season.

Prices are very reasonable, off the dock, headed, tailed, gutted, 7-10 lbs, $15-20 each.

I stocked up, have another couple of big smokes waiting in the freezer!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Wild salmon 10 bucks a pound here in Oregon....



$18-20 per pound on my side of the hill!!!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2014)

$11-12 if you buy off a commercial boat


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Cmayna,
Whole fish or lb?


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2014)

Price per pound for wholefish which is fish gutted but still has head & tail on.


----------



## goliath (Sep 27, 2014)

$15 for a 10 pound dressed fish .......
your buying them off the Cinnamon Boys ....   LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





im in salmon country up here and am lucky enough to catch all i ever need.

Goliath


----------



## fastback (Oct 3, 2014)

Normally family members drop by with a lot of fish for me to smoke. It's been a slow few years so I grabbed a few pounds I'll happily be smoking tomorrow.

My wife isn't a fan of seafood, or any fish, so a small ziplock will go over much better than 3-4 eight-quart bowls in the fridge.

Great smoke above! I'd have to run three smokers to keep up


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2014)

That looks delicious, the smoker and all the racks look terrific, and the whole project looks fun! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oldeboone (Oct 4, 2014)

Haven't seen it in Pennsylvania for any price !!! Everything here says Farm raised Chile. Not what I was looking for !!! Boone


----------



## cmayna (Oct 6, 2014)

Two weekends now of smoking both Silver Salmon which we caught up in AK plus some King Salmon that we caught a couple months ago.  Talking about beibg spoiled or what?


----------

